# How much have you spent on vet bills in 2013?



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I thought it would be a good idea to tally up what we spent on vet bills this past year. I'm hoping it will give new rat owners am idea about how much veterinary care can cost for these little guys.

I'm from Nova Scotia, Canada. I had 4 rats and lost one this past year. When my rats need to see a veterinarian, I take them, even if it means going to the emergency clinic.

Amelia - check-up and meds for respiratory infection: $90

Amelia - Re-check: $25

Dusty and Ruby - Check-up and treatment for lice: $100

Amelia- Appointment at exotics specialist and medication: $100

Amelia - Bronchial dilator: $50

Amelia and Sprocket - Emergency vet visit for upper respiratory plus medications: $120 after discount

Amelia - Revolution treatment for mites: $20

Sprocket - Exam, tumor removal, re-check and e-collar: $330

Amelia: Check-up, urinalysis and euthanasia at emergency vet - $160 after discount

Total: ~$985

The year isn't over yet and Ruby has a sore eye that I am keeping an eye on.

Cost for my cat in the past year? $0! (She is due for an annual in January)




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I should also note that I receive a discount from the emergency vet because my rats are clients of clinics they are associated with. They knock $30 off of your examination fee, bringing it from around $110 to $80.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I would probably say I spent over 2000 I. Vet I had 2 females that had babies I took them and all the babies for check up so for 21 rats that was around 200 

When Mr pepper bottom was alive that cost 350 with the cost of blood work eyed meds revolution checkup and nail trim

Then Kane and monoxide checkup 250 they had a slight infection so meds but yea I spent more on my rats this year then my dog and cat

I hate how people are like oh a rat 5 dollars I can put it in a tank and be done with it ugh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

Darwin: neuter, mass removal, toe removal, respiratory infection = $341
Ponyboy: PTS = $90
Skylar: neuter = $109
Bear: neuter = $109

Total = $649 


and Darwin is still going to have to go to the vet again before the year ends


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

I spent $330 on veterinary care for a failed attempt to save my late rat, Rexi. Below are the costs broken down:

1) Consultation plus a Baytril-Doxy combo for four rats (all were being treated because Rexi had pneumonia): $170
2) Second visit plus Lasix and a metacam injection plus rescue food (second $52 consultation fee waived): $50
3) Consultation at a different clinic plus two penicillin injections, oxygen therapy plus Zithromax: $60
4) Second visit plus Clavamox: $50


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

For just rats, I live in Toledo OH. 

Remus and Caius - $70 checkup
Remus -$147 neuter 
Iris and Circe - $70 checkup, $40 meds
Elias and Milo - $70 checkup, $40 meds


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Touch wood - we still have a few days left if the year.
$0 
All my boys have super healthy. 
No sniffles nothing.
Dash did have an abscess in early November but he popped it himself and cleaned it up before I could even take him too a vet. I kept an eye in it an it healed so well. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Mines probably about £180 altogether. 2 were neutered so that's £100. I think the vets for rats is so unbelievably cheap. Compared to my horse & dog anyway. My horse has cost over £1000 in vet bills in the last 2 months & my dogs been to the vets 4 or 5 times this year and his visits were £70 each. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

trematode said:


> I thought it would be a good idea to tally up what we spent on vet bills this past year. I'm hoping it will give new rat owners am idea about how much veterinary care can cost for these little guys.
> 
> I'm from Nova Scotia, Canada. I had 4 rats and lost one this past year. When my rats need to see a veterinarian, I take them, even if it means going to the emergency clinic.
> 
> ...


I'm amazed at how expensive your vet is!! Xxxxxxc


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I got lucky. I went to the vet once when I got a new ratty from the pet store just to get him a check up, but the vet was amazing, and said since I was a new client, my first visit was free.


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

My vet bills come to a grand total of - £0.00. My two are very healthy!


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

For the rats, Bob had a pituitary tumour and then had to be PTS (£75) Badger had a tumour removed (£110) and we're now treating him for a suspected PT (£20 so far) and Trev was neutered (£60). We don't usually pay for a consult as I've known our vet for years but you could probably factor in another £100 if we did.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Crezzard said:


> I'm amazed at how expensive your vet is!! Xxxxxxc


I don't think it's too far off if the exchange rate is 1.7 canadian dollars to the pound.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

My rat went to the vet for a spay, but our vet didn't charge us anything. Other than that, our rat is very healthy and didn't require any other vet visits.

However, our vet is a close friend and we spent about 200 dollars on a nice Christmas gift for him.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Let's see:

Pastoolio neuter: 70
Molly and Mimi checkup and nail trim: free thanks to Dr. Don =P
Molly euthanasia: 19
Pastollio vet check: 80
Pastoolio medications: 36
V neuter: 70
Toast neuter: 80 (he wouldn't fall asleep the first time >.<)
Other medications for everyone else: 65

Total: 420


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Charlie's Neuter: 150
Keiko's Euthanasia: 25
Pandora's Euthanasia: 50

225


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I can't remember much from earlier this year.. but here's a guess

Dumplekins and Pancake's numerous URI antibiotics: at least $100 (probably more)
3 visits to area vet: $120
4 visits to my area vets with free first appointments: $0 (phew, none free left though)
Aoife URI antibiotics: $35
Mite/lice two treatments with Revolution: ~$60
Charlie and Mouse's megacolon medication for the last 4+ months: $200
Charlie and Berki neuter: $180

approximate total: $695+

Dang. No wonder I don't have any money, it all goes to the rats! And that's only including vet expenses! Probably more, but I can't remember it all.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I actually spend more money on my rats then my boyfriend did on our two cats combined this year. Lol.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't even want to think about how much money I spend on these guys for a month lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Leon respiratory check $32
Baytril $14.50

The other two got free check ups. My vet lets me bring them to his house since his clinic doesn't see rats amd then he doesn't really charge me as he has and has always had pet rats.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

My guys probably cost about $60 this year... nothing special, just multiple doxy and baytril rounds... Though I think Stitch needs more :/ His sniffles won't go away... I clip my bubs' nails at home. It's pretty easy, other than getting them to sit still!


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

RedFraggle said:


> For the rats, Bob had a pituitary tumour and then had to be PTS (£75) Badger had a tumour removed (£110) and we're now treating him for a suspected PT (£20 so far) and Trev was neutered (£60). We don't usually pay for a consult as I've known our vet for years but you could probably factor in another £100 if we did.


With your PTS is it including cremation? It's only £14 at mine.

I've had 2 PTS with pituitary tumours (£28)

Medication for pop who has fits (£30)

All other medication (£40 possibly more)

2 tumour removals (£84) with another happening today (£40-60)

2 male neuters (£65)

And I don't tend to get charged for my consultancy fees otherwise would be adding another £10 per visit which would be over £100 alone! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh lawd... Ok, let's try and remember.

Checkups: about £2-300, 
The Toki saga - ~£350
(Meds, anesthesia, x Ray, pts, cremation)
Daisy's operation and subsequent treatment - £660 so far.

So in total, about £1400. But my insurance has covered a large chunk of it (got £211 back from Toki's treatment, and they're covering Daisy's direct with the vet)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I really have not gone through too much since the girls are still pretty young, my boy Brody was treated at Petsmart before I brought him home and Jukka has not had any problems yet (only had him and Brody about two weeks).
But the girls were both seen and treated for URIs a couple months ago.
Rascal: $55 for a check up
Valencia: $54 for a check up
Rascal's was more expensive because I told them I suspected a URI and even though the girls were both seen at the same time and both as thoroughly with no extra treatment or tests for Rascal, they still charged more. I will just tell them it's a check up next time.
Doxy for two weeks: $48. The vet combined the doses for both girls so I only needed to pick up and pay for one bottle.

Total: $158. For two rats within the last 2 months. I'll be looking at nearly double that before years end because Brody's URI came back, Rascal has not completely recovered and now Jukka is showing signs.

But if you took into account rat vitamins, first aid supplies, supplements (ensure, pedialyte, ect), special foods (for weight gain, boosting immune system or clearing up respiratory distress), or anything else your rats may end up needing, I'm sure the health care cost would be quite a bit higher for a lot of people who don't rely soley on medications. I know I've gone through around an additional $100 on non vet related health costs.


----------



## threelittleratties (May 7, 2013)

Around 200$-250$ Joe had a eye infection and then a ear infection I only have 3 rats though and I have luckily had no tumors


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Nathan4d said:


> With your PTS is it including cremation? It's only £14 at mine.
> 
> I've had 2 PTS with pituitary tumours (£28)
> 
> ...



It was the total cost of the drugs to treat the PT and the PTS. PTS is about £20. Cabergoline is quite expensive as a drug, around £40 and he had metacam first and then steroids.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

I didn't include the cremation cost, that was about £70 as I have the ashes back in a casket.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

About £150 on a boy who ended up only being with me for 5 months  I swear, never again will I get pet shop rats 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

About $250.00 so far.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

RedFraggle said:


> I didn't include the cremation cost, that was about £70 as I have the ashes back in a casket.


Wow, that's pretty cheap. When I asked if I could have the ashes back they told me just the ashes would cost me 175 dollars.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I took Petunia to a vet for a check, and I had a coupon for a free visit. I did have to pay for a skin scraping, so $35

Later she went to a different vet for a URI + meds = $80

Then Nina and Baby went for sneezy URI issues - got Batril and Doxy, spent $ 120

Total amount = $235 

Also had rabbit and cat bills, ay carumba!


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

At least a few hundred. I haven't really kept track, but I've been to the vet like four times? Maybe five over 2 years for four rats. and each visit is between $70-100 (with meds).


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just realized I forgot a vet visit! to my $437, add $50 for a visit to banfield to double check ratty genders. Thats $487; $81.17 a month!

I can't bear to think of what 2014's count will look like -- I only ave had rats for 6 mo! Three neuters this month alone!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

$0 for the year on rats.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Finnebon said:


> I can't remember much from earlier this year.. but here's a guess
> 
> Dumplekins and Pancake's numerous URI antibiotics: at least $100 (probably more)
> 3 visits to area vet: $120
> ...


I just needed to add on a couple recent expenses...

1 visit to the vet plus doxy/baytril for 2 rats: $97
Charlie and Mouse's MC medicine (had to get some sooner than normal since Charlie is taking more now): $41

That brings my new total from 2013 to: ~$833

*internal screaming*

I certainly think rats are one of the most expensive pets to own!


----------

